# Shrimp and puff pastry shells???



## pdswife (Jul 31, 2006)

I have a pound of shrimp (raw)
and some frozen puff pastry shells.


Does anyone have a recipe that uses both of those item?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 31, 2006)

You want to make whats called a vol au vent. Look at this recipe no need to get the crab just use more shrimp.
http://thegarlicpress.net/shrimp_and_crab_vol_au_vent.htm


----------



## Corinne (Jul 31, 2006)

How about "Shrimp Newburg" instead of Lobster Newburg? 

I'm picturing the shrimp in a creamy sauce with mushrooms and.... I dunno what else.

Shrimp ala King?!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 31, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> You want to make whats called a vol au vent. Look at this recipe no need to get the crab just use more shrimp.
> http://thegarlicpress.net/shrimp_and_crab_vol_au_vent.htm




Oh that sounds good!
I have everything but the spinach.  Maybe I'll wait 
until after I go to the store tomorrow!!

Thanks!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 31, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> How about "Shrimp Newburg" instead of Lobster Newburg?
> 
> I'm picturing the shrimp in a creamy sauce with mushrooms and.... I dunno what else.
> 
> Shrimp ala King?!


Another good idea.

I knew I could count on you guys!

Thanks!


----------



## amber (Jul 31, 2006)

Not an actual recipe, but it's funny you mentioned this because I was looking at the puff pastry shells in my grocery store and the picture on it showed a shrimp, placed into the puff shell.  I also saw a recipe for shrimp marinated in a chipolte pepper and adobe sauce (in a can).  So you marinate the shrimp for a couple hours ish, and then grill them or broil, and stuff one or two into the puff pastry shell for an appetizer.  Spicy, yet the puff pastry cools it down a bit.


----------



## SharonT (Jul 31, 2006)

Shrimp Salad is also lovely in baked puff pastry shells


----------

